# Jaguar announces new xk signature and dynamic r special editions for uk market



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

IN BRIEF








Two special edition Jaguar XK models - in Signature and Dynamic R specification - available to order now at Jaguar UK dealers
Both new derivatives to be available in Coupé and Convertible form
The performance focused 510PS XK Dynamic R model benefits from a standard fit Black Dynamic Pack, incorporating XKR-S suspension and dynamics and a 10mm reduction in ride height, plus Speed Pack aerodynamic upgrades and a range of other additions including the new Diamond Sewn Performance seat with contrast stitch
The luxury focused 385PS XK Signature model comes equipped with 20" Kalimnos wheels and Reverse Park Camera as standard, plus additional luxury features
Both Signature and Dynamic R models are offered with a choice of premium exterior paint colours and interior combinations
XK Signature is priced at £54,950 with XK Dynamic R on sale at £69,950 on-the-roaD


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely cats


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning cats, just not sure I'd choose one over an F-Type??


----------



## muniman_gsi (Apr 7, 2012)

suspal said:


> Lovely cats


Take the red one over an F type all day long, last time I saw an F I could not help but think it looked to much Like a jumped up MX5! :devil:


----------

